# Problems with 15" and 18" Tomy Curves?



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

As you may recall, I tore down scenic Peacefield Raceway based on Tyco track and lots of plaster and have since built Peacefield Raceway II; a much simpler non-scenic track using Tomy. I wanted something that was more about the racing.

With that in mind, I deliberately stayed away from 3" and 6" curves (as much as I think they're cool and would love to have them) as well as banked curves. Nothing smaller than a 9" radius and I have mostly used 15's and 18's, all with driveability and reliability in my mind.

To my great consternation, there are a few spots in the track where some cars lose power . . . but it's wierd. For these few cars (usually, JL TJ's and vintage AFX Magna Tractions but with any type of shoe) each will lose power in different spots. There are about a half dozen spots that are problems; some cars will stall on some of those spots while others will stall on the others. It's not like it's all of the same spots killing all cars that experience the problem. And the dead spot can be as long as an inch+.

I try to see, amd it appears as though the shoes are making contact. I play around pushing the cars through these spots and some will come to life (until I put it back down) and others remain stubbornly dead.

So . . . much like the way tight turns are simply problems for some cars, is it the same for wide? Is this just the way it is? Might a few sections be defective somehow?

Any thoughts/insights will be appreciated.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Anything to do with rail height?


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

tossedman said:


> Anything to do with rail height?


I had a similar problem and upon closer inspection, the rails were set very low. With a few careful pushes from underneath, I raised the rail and the problem went away.

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, let me try that; thanks!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Also check to be sure that your shoes are flat side to side. If there are low spots in the rail & the shoes are twisted sideways the edge may slightly ride on the track surface & not make good contact with the rail. This is an area that we have to always be on top of on my simulated dirt track do to the additional later of thickness on the track surface.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I had the same problem. It was the rail height.


----------

